# Qu'est-ce qu'il se passe ?



## caféolé

Contexte banlieue, langage adolescent: cette expression est incorrecte, n'est-ce pas? Est-ce une erreur courant parmi les adolescents? Merci!


----------



## Yendred

La question a déjà été abordée ici :
ce qu'il se passe / ce qui se passe

On peut dire indifféremment "_Qu'est-ce *qu'il* se passe ?_" ou "_Qu'est-ce *qui* se passe ?_".
Les deux sont du registre familier, mais pas spécialement du langage adolescent.


----------



## jprr

caféolé said:


> cette expression est incorrecte


pas vraiment. Voir aussi *Je me demande ce qui se passe / ce qu'il se passe*

Cela semble malgré tout un peu surprenant de la part d'adolescents : un registre familier presque trop soigné.


----------



## caféolé

Merci!

Juste une précision: l'adolescente rentre dans le bureau de la présidente de son club de foot. Elle parle donc devant quelques adultes qui eux ont un registre plus élevé en général. Serait-elle en train de faire un effort pour sembler plus "formelle"?


----------



## jprr

Peut-être, je n'en sais rien. C'est difficile de l'affirmer sur cette seule phrase.
Simplement le fait de dire "qu'il" au lieu de "qui" change la prosodie et oblige à ralentir / calmer le débit.


----------



## Locape

Un registre plus familier serait de dire 'il s'passe quoi ?', pas spécifiquement adolescent non plus, mais pas approprié devant la présidente du club.


----------



## jekoh

jprr said:


> Simplement le fait de dire "qu'il" au lieu de "qui" change la prosodie et oblige à ralentir / calmer le débit.


Non, les deux se prononcent de la même façon.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ben non… Il y a en effet un [l] en plus dans _qu'il_ :

_ce qu'il_ → [sə.kil]
_ce qui_ → [sə.ki]


----------



## jekoh

Ben non, en général _Qu'est-ce *qu'il* se passe ?_" et "_Qu'est-ce *qui* se passe ?_" se prononcent tous les deux sans [l] (et sans [ə]). Surtout en « contexte banlieue, langage adolescent, club de foot ».


----------



## Maître Capello

Nous n'avons apparemment pas la même référence de normalité, car pour moi on n'escamote « en général » pas le [l] de _il_. Ce n'est que dans la langue relâchée que cela se produit.

Par ailleurs, si vous entendez quelqu'un prononcer _Qu'est-ce qu'il/qui se passe ?_ sans [l], c'est justement que la personne a dit _qui_ au lieu de _qu'il_…


----------



## jekoh

Maître Capello said:


> Par ailleurs, si vous entendez quelqu'un prononcer _Qu'est-ce qu'il/qui se passe ?_ sans [l], c'est justement que la personne a dit _qui_ au lieu de _qu'il_…


Mais bien sûr... Et si la personne dit _Qu'est-ce qu'il fait_ sans [l], c'est qu'il dit en réalité _Qu'est-ce qui fait?_ 

Si je lis _Qu'est-ce qu'il se passe_, je le prononce sans le [l], la phrase que j'ai lue ne se transforme pas pour autant en_ Qu'est-ce qui se passe._


----------



## jekoh

Elle vous aura aidé à voir que votre raisonnement était erroné.   

Dans le cas de la phrase d'origine, la prononciation sans [l] correspond aux deux tournures. La possibilité de prononcer « il » sans le [l] ne disparaît pas parce qu'il existe une deuxième orthographe.


----------



## pollohispanizado

Du moins ici au Canada, _il_ se prononce couramment (et s'écrit parfois, informellement)_ y. _C'est tout à fait à cause de cela que je n'ai jamais pu distinguer quelle était la manière correcte d'écrire correctement cette phrase dont on parle.


----------



## jprr

jekoh said:


> il existe une deuxième orthographe


Il ne s'agit pas d'une deuxième_ orthographe_, mais de deux tournures syntaxiques différentes... Après, chacun a la lecture et la diction qu'il peut.


jekoh said:


> Si je lis _Qu'est-ce qu'il se passe_, je le prononce sans le [l], la phrase que j'ai lue ne se transforme pas pour autant en_ Qu'est-ce qui se passe._


Ben... *oralement*, ce qui était en question ci-dessus, c'est *de fait* ne pas faire la distinction entre les deux tournures et avaler une nuance.
Pourquoi pas "_Keskispass_" ? tant qu'on y est...


----------



## jekoh

pollohispanizado said:


> Du moins ici au Canada, _il_ se prononce couramment (et s'écrit parfois, informellement)_ y. _C'est tout à fait à cause de cela que je n'ai jamais pu distinguer quelle était la manière correcte d'écrire correctement cette phrase dont on parle.


Les deux sont correctes.



jprr said:


> Ben... *oralement*, ce qui était en question ci-dessus, c'est *de fait* ne pas faire la distinction entre les deux tournures et avaler une nuance.


Oui, et ?



jprr said:


> Pourquoi pas "_Keskispass_" ? tant qu'on y est...


Pour une raison relativement simple qui est que « _Keskispass »_ n'est pas du français correct alors que les deux autres si...


----------



## Yendred

jprr said:


> Pourquoi pas "_Keskispass_" ? tant qu'on y est...



Dans le feu de l'action, je dirais même "_Spasskoi ?_" (le français est décidément très souple... )


----------



## pollohispanizado

Je lisais un autre fil à ce sujet-ci, mais je voudrais que vous me dissiez si je l'ai bien compris ou non :

Dans la construction_ qu'est-ce qui se passe,_ "_qui_" représente le sujet du verbe _passer_ (_cela se passe_), tandis que dans la construction _qu'est-ce qu'il se passe, _"_qu'il_" représente le sujet réel du verbe _passer_ mais exprimé comme le complement direct (_il se passe cela_). Cependant, il n'y a pas de différence sémantique entre ces deux-là.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, le sens est rigoureusement le même entre le tour personnel (_L'événement X se passe_) et le tour impersonnel (_Il se passe l'événement X_).

Dans une proposition relative cela donne ainsi :
_ce qui se passe_ → sujet apparent = sujet réel = _qui_ (dont l'antécédent est _ce_)
_ce qu'il se passe_ → sujet apparent = pronom impersonnel _il_ ; sujet réel = COD apparent = _que_ (dont l'antécédent est _ce_)


----------



## pollohispanizado

Ah ! Maintenant tout m'est clairissime. Merci beaucoup, Maître.


----------

